# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Сетевая атака на локальный порт 29837

## Mobi2010

Антивирус KIS2012 предупреждает о заблокированном компьютере атакующем порт 29837. IP с которого идет атака меняется с периодичностью 1-1,5 секунды. В прикреплении сохраненный отчет из KISa. Я мало чего понимаю в этом, но так считаю это попытка "ломануть" мой ПК.

У меня Win7 x64/KIS12.0.0.374 (j)
Мой IP динамический, специально пока его не меняю (дабы разобраться).

Прошу Вас подсказать, следствием чего это может быть, какие действия предпринять, можно ли выяснить кто именно пытается "достучатся"? И как себя вести при следующей атаке?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

